# How do i extend/renew my work permit?



## chrisjones89 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, 
My fiance and I moved to Canada last year under the IEC visa. This allows us to work in Canada for 12 months on a temporary work permit.
We missed the opportunity to renew our permit with the CIC at the beginning of this year as we thought we would be happy to go home by October but now as the the October draws near we feel we are not ready to move on just yet. 
I was wondering if anyone knew how to extend the work permit while in Canada? 
Has anyone had been through this themselves?
the only problem is I had to leave my job due to moving across the city and making my commute impossible, I have signed up to agencies so i hopefully will have more work very soon. 
Thanks, 
Chris.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

An IEC visa is non-extendable. You must leave the country when existing one expires.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can try to find an employer who is willig to sponsor you. What are your qualifications? Or those of your girlfriend?


----------

